# new R34 GTR vspec UK bayside blue



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi

I Just came back from UK where I bought a bayside blue R34 gtr v spec uk  
It s almost standard with just an HKS hyper muffler fitted for the moment, but I've already been to RB motorsport to get a trust downpipe, some greddy iridium spark plugs,etc.

Here are some pictures when the gtr was at middlehurst

Thanks to Trevor for his help :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

very, very nice. :smokin:

I'd also put some clear indicators on - they look so much better than the stock orange ones IMHO


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> very, very nice. :smokin:
> 
> I'd also put some clear indicators on - they look so much better than the stock orange ones IMHO


Thank you

I wanted to buy them, but they only had the side repeaters in stock at Middlehurst, and oly smoked front and clear side at RB motorsport.

I'll get them as soon as I order some parts,hehe


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cazzo! Maxi non ci credo!!  

About time my friend!!  :smokin: 

You better come to Varano in December!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Maxi,

Class purchase there.


I have a surplus set of clear front and side indicators if you want them ?
Maybe Dino can bring them over for you ?


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Maxi, my friend, congratulations!

Welcome to Team Bayside  

~Manuel~


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*monaco*

at last some one on the mainland aspecially monaco who knows how to spend good money for a speciaal racecar up to the tunnel full boost ahead show them whos got the power down the riviera skyline power


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Excellent choice, Maxi! Congratulations!

/P


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

I just noticed that all who posted on this thread has a Bayside Blue colored GTR  

~Manuel~


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Wangan blue! Only color to have


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hehe,

Thanks everyone!

Bayside blue is really beautiful, I noticed that in the pictures it looks brighter.

Bean, Dino will contact you.


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a nice colour car...


----------



## gainsboro (Dec 6, 2001)

Make sure you kick Claudius's ass with it Maxi !

From an old friend with excellent taste in cars


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice mate :smokin:


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Gainsboro,

Do I know you from other forums    
BTW Claudius have his evo somewhere in france to change some parts and is probably not finish.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Congrats man!!!!
You finally did it.
Did you allready get it registered in Monaco?


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Dario,

What an exhausting weekend eh? In the end its been worth all the hassle to get the car though! I am now waiting for some cool Monaco shots...

Hmm, kinda got me thinking I need to buy another BB, heh, Perra I hope your enjoying the car mate !!! 

Take it easy guys, BB rules the 34!

T
ex uk BB R34 Skyline GT-R V-Spec owner


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hey Trevor,

When are you getting another gtr then? :smokin: 

Thank you again for taking me round in uk, and all your advice


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Well, I'd need to get something better than my old BB'34 so that leads me either to a NUR edition (rare and costly) or a 550+ tuned variant (expensive if it goes wrong). Hmmm decision decisions.. 

In the end I am getting a little fed up of highly tuned cars (my TRD 2000 GT for example, nobody wants to touch it, even wheel alignment!!) so its a tricky one..

May go and do a 'Blowdog' and get a 550 Maranello, always fancied one of them, and I would consider a 4 year old example as they are a bargin compared to new...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice one Maxi,

Welcome to the Team. Hope you have many fun times enjoying the skyline smile in Monaco, showing up all those Lambos and Fezzas (no offence Cem   )

J.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Trevor: Yes thanks, I´m enjoying the car very much! As you know it´s absolutely fabulous to drive. Get another one, mate! 

/P


----------

